
Irish-born English speaker in visa limbo: low score in voice recognition test - ozfive
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-09/voice-recognition-computer-native-english-speaker-visa-limbo/8789076
======
sumo89
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAz_UvnUeuU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAz_UvnUeuU)

~~~
imrehg
Good ol' Burnistoun :)
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1489312/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1489312/)

